# [SOLVED] windows 7 driver for atheros AR5B97



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

hi,

I am using Windows 7 ultimate 32 bit driver. Can someone point me to the driver for Atheros card AR5B97.

Thanks in advance.

--uv.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 driver for atheros AR5B97*

Drivers


----------



## ubuntuv (Jul 16, 2010)

*Re: windows 7 driver for atheros AR5B97*

thanks fred.


----------



## Fred Garvin (Sep 4, 2010)

:beerchug:


----------

